# New from Alaska



## Alaskablood (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello everyone! It's been a few years since I've kept mantids and I'm finally able to get back into the hobby. Problem is that I've moved to Alaska and so I can only keep them during the summers. My cabin is too cold during the winters for much of anything besides my dog and rat.  I'm still researching which species to get (thinking about starting up again with just Chinese at first), who to order from, refreshing my memory on mantid care, etc.

I also don't have internet at home and access it maybe once every other day, so I'll be slow in replying to anyone.


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome Katie!

You might want to truy using a lamp to keep your mantis warm A good warm halogen light can create a nice warm spot for your mantis to bask regardless of surrounding temperatures.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Malnra (Apr 17, 2008)

Prob any of the cold climate ones will do. Chinese maybe since it does get darn cold in the winter. Sure you probably get colder, but you wont be leaving the ooth outside. It will ride out the winter and hatch in the spring. I would give it a go with the chinese or .... well someone will have a suggestion as to another species whos ooth can stand winter weather.


----------



## Alaskablood (Apr 19, 2008)

Good idea about the lamp. I have a bearded dragon lizard that did just fine over the winter due to the heating set up (heat pad, UV bulb, etc...). I remember the two species I've always had the best luck with are budwing (my #1 favorite mantid too) and Chinese.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome. Hope to visit Alaska someday.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Katie and welcome to the forum from OHIO! I think a nice aguarium with a light on top would be nice and warm for a winter mantis, one like this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=3848, I have a 10 gallon one with the lid and light, I just put a thick towell over the top where the filter sits on the back of it (taking filter out) and the light keeps the tank at well over 80 degrees, find for any mantis!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

